# Mentally Exhausted



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Do any of you find that your more mentally exhausted than physically exhausted nowadays? It feels as though my brain is sleeping. Like I don't do much during the day, but it's like my mind is always fatigued and drained. Anyone else?


----------



## china77 (Aug 27, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Do any of you find that your more mentally exhausted than physically exhausted nowadays? It feels as though my brain is sleeping. Like I don't do much during the day, but it's like my mind is always fatigued and drained. Anyone else?


Yes Always


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

I always feel that way. Its so frustrating coz just want to wake up and snap out of it. i sm mentally drained.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Nicole_22 said:


> I always feel that way. Its so frustrating coz just want to wake up and snap out of it. i sm mentally drained.


I know exactly how you feel. Do you also feel partially conscious? Like you're not ''fully'' conscious?


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Do you also feel partially conscious? Like you're not ''fully'' conscious?


Yes I definitely feel those things. My memory has gotten bad and I can't multi task like I did prior to dp.


----------



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes. is it not adrenal fatigue?? I was told i have adrenal fatigue. is there anything to take for it??


----------

